# Has anyone used these flush door handles from Kindig it Designs



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

no, go kill your self


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Thats a stupid idea ******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> no, go kill your self


 dis


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I like how the two people whose everyday cars are even worth $500 have something to say. Go lie in a ditch


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

my honest opinion , Stacey david is a dork , unbelieveable he has a show , its a pain to watch that guy . I would pass on that mod , looks like an after thought , kindigits just like that guy from west coast customs , fukin posers .,every one else does the work and they say "this is how we do it" and they didn't do jack . kindigit cant do graphics for shit . PASS ON THAT MOD


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

pancho pistolas said:


> my honest opinion , Stacey david is a dork , unbelieveable he has a show , its a pain to watch that guy . I would pass on that mod , looks like an after thought , kindigits just like that guy from west coast customs , fukin posers .,every one else does the work and they say "this is how we do it" and they didn't do jack . kindigit cant do graphics for shit . PASS ON THAT MOD


AND THAT IS CALLED *TRUTH*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

If you like it do it don't ask anyone, just do it cause most people will say don't do anything. Sometimes you just gotta be the first, from color wheels to putting 90 cadillac parts on a coupe or caprice to engraving parts to murals


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They're cool but not for $650. With the work involved I'd rather fabricate a handle with recessed pocket or use handles off a Nissan gtr. Lots of cool door handles out there from the 60's too.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> I like how the two people whose everyday cars are even worth $500 have something to say. Go lie in a ditch


:roflmao: you sound bitter, breh


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Just shave the damn handles. It's car not a refrigerator.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

These look better:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye I like these


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I like how the two people whose everyday cars are even worth $500 have something to say. Go lie in a ditch


Being a mad ****** is fo *******


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

i like the chrome shiny look. everything now is painted and plastic. keep it og homie


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

put a doorknob on it


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

What they dont tell you its a kit.......you have to install lambo doors homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This guy installed the same kit......


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> View attachment 1533225
> 
> View attachment 1533233
> 
> View attachment 1533241


seriously , those new handles look too futuristic to me , if I was going to do a handle switch I would go with 69 grand prix handles . somewhat same era and those are badass handles.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

fool2 said:


> put a doorknob on it
















:h5: fuck yeah!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1535873
> View attachment 1535889
> 
> :h5: fuck yeah!!!



Lmao


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

pancho pistolas said:


> seriously , those new handles look too futuristic to me , if I was going to do a handle switch I would go with 69 grand prix handles . somewhat same era and those are badass handles.


This......


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

plague said:


> If you like it do it don't ask anyone, just do it cause most people will say don't do anything. Sometimes you just gotta be the first, from color wheels to putting 90 cadillac parts on a coupe or caprice to engraving parts to murals


Yup.. Like every other hotrod mod people will hate on it, til a Lifestyle car does it.. Then, they'll be jocking the shit out of it!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Driving a Dodge Neon like me is fo *******


Fixt


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

plague said:


> If you like it do it don't ask anyone, just do it cause most people will say don't do anything. Sometimes you just gotta be the first, from color wheels to putting 90 cadillac parts on a coupe or caprice to engraving parts to murals


My question is perfectly fine..If I want someone's opinion on something I've never seen in person and I can't find a picture of it on the internet, I would hope that someone (if it caught their eye) could post a picture of it and then I can form my own opinion.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

These look good... More cleaner..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> My question is perfectly fine..If I want someone's opinion on something I've never seen in person and I can't find a picture of it on the internet, I would hope that someone (if it caught their eye) could post a picture of it and then I can form my own opinion. [,QUOTE]
> Ok


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

it would look good on a street rod where everythign was going high tech and it had all that brembo and skinny tires and carbon fiber shit all on it but for a classic style lowrider with chrome trim and whitewalls i don't see it working.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

pancho pistolas said:


> seriously , those new handles look too futuristic to me , if I was going to do a handle switch I would go with 69 grand prix handles . somewhat same era and those are badass handles.


Agreed I got me a set of the 69 grand prix for my riv once I.can get to it.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, those GP handles are kool.. 









Plus, they don't resemble dick and balls like the aftermarket handles..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol dick with balls........... those GP handles are way better looking than any flush handle i seen before. Me I like OG the older the car more chrome the better


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Yup.. Like every other hotrod mod people will hate on it, til a Lifestyle car does it.. Then, they'll be jocking the shit out of it!


Yup if anyone could pull it off & make it look GOOD it would be Lifestyle......


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Agreed I got me a set of the 69 grand prix for my riv once I.can get to it.


They don't go for much, problem is finding the donor sheet metal, mounting brackets, and mechanism.......


----------

